# Poo disposal!



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted any advise on best way to dispose of the smelly stuff?!

Thanks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Where I walk Molly there are garbage cans every few feet so I dispose of them there. It's a park so they have them to encourage people to pick up their doggy poo At home when she was a puppy and going on the pee pad I would just pick it up with toilet paper and flush it down the toilet. Years ago when I lived in a townhouse with a yard and I had my Lab I would pick up as she went and just flush it.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I've seen a garden bin type piece of kit that turns all the poo to compost - I think they cost about £100 though so not a cheap solution!
I have to admit to getting quite cross at people not clearing up after their dog whilst using some of the New Forest paths but then realised that there are no bins anywhere to be found - not even in the car park! Not really an excuse but doesn't encourage the right thing all the same!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have a little trash can at the front of our house, with a lid, where we deposit after we go for a walk. at the dog park there are bins.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We used to use a plastic flower pot with a disposable garbage bag inserted for easy disposal . . but in our new home I like Mo's idea of a small flip top trash bin! We always pick up in the garden after our dogs poo to keep the yard nice and clean with a disposable baggie . . We are curently staying in an extended stay Motel awaiting our new homes rediness (just 5 more days!!) and it is dog friendly . . seems like the people with small dogs always pick up poo . . but the hugh dogs poo is rarely picked up??? It certainly makes navigation thru the grass at night interesting!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

scoop up and into downstairs loo if in the garden (think the jury was out if this was ok but lots do it), plenty of dog poo bins around our way if out locally, and if I'm elsewhere and no dog bins I do bring it home in the car (not so nice in a warm car!) and put it in a local poo bin, or wheelie bin if collection within a couple of days.


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. I was referring more to how to dispose at home really. Was putting it in the wheelie bin but not sure this is right really? A couple of friends say they flush it down the loo so will start doing that I think. I would of course always pick it up in a bag and dispose in doggie bin or bring home if out and about but she hasn't actually done anything whilst out on a walk yet! She must hold on til she gets home! I've yet to look at the guidance from the council on it, I'm sure they must advise somewhere. Thanks again :0)


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

As long as we get to it before Ted, then it goes in the downstairs toilet! just don't ask!!!! regarding Ted... it's disgusting and we are looking at ways to stop him!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur never does it home, wees or poos, unlesshe is really desparae, he saves it for when he goes for his walks, with Meg and toilet training. We have started collecting her poos, in poo bags in a plastic bag and disposing of them every couple of days in the local bins our council collects normal rubbish on a 2 week basis !!?!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ted said:


> As long as we get to it before Ted, then it goes in the downstairs toilet! just don't ask!!!! regarding Ted... it's disgusting and we are looking at ways to stop him!


Hi marie, just seen this post...I remember someone else having this problem with their dog, can't remember who though.  I also remember posting a link to something you can buy to help them break the desire that I found whilst browsing online. I'll have a search through and see if I can find it and add a link for you. 

Here it is, I don't know if its any good, but it may be worth a try?

http://www.petvetcare.co.uk/acatalog/digestion.html?gclid=CNDg8KWIyLkCFU_MtAod3k8A2w


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The council in Northern Ireland have a big campaign on to encourage those who don't pick up their dogs mess. Once picked up it can go in to any bin to make it as easy as possible. I think the hope is that making disposal easy will encourage more people to pick it up. 

At home we put it in the main bin. Not entirely sure if this is right either.


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes Ruth looks like that's the same with my local council, any bin while out on walks and at home the household waste bin...and it's ok to flush dog poop down the toilet too (although not cat poop apparently??!)


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

A friend of mine was walking her dog recently and came across two environmental wardens who watched her dog do a poo then waited to make sure she was going to pick it up. Funny (?) part though is that she had changed coat just before leaving the house and forgot to transfer poo bag so she then had to tell them she didn't believe in poo bags and always used large leaves instead, then had to find a leaf and carry poo along to nearest bin with it balanced on said leaf!! There was a £60 fine at stake so she had no option and she couldn't ask another dog walker (as she would normally have done) as she had already embarked on her leaf story!! She had us in stitches when she was telling us!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyesdog said:


> A friend of mine was walking her dog recently and came across two environmental wardens who watched her dog do a poo then waited to make sure she was going to pick it up. Funny (?) part though is that she had changed coat just before leaving the house and forgot to transfer poo bag so she then had to tell them she didn't believe in poo bags and always used large leaves instead, then had to find a leaf and carry poo along to nearest bin with it balanced on said leaf!! There was a £60 fine at stake so she had no option and she couldn't ask another dog walker (as she would normally have done) as she had already embarked on her leaf story!! She had us in stitches when she was telling us!!


That is a funny ingenious thinking on your feet story!! 
I wonder what she had done if her dog had had an upset tummy??!!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

We have a small plastic bin wih a lid in our back garden and we put them in bio degradable poo bags then in there. Then once a week or so we empty it into the local dog poo bin which is round the corner from our house!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL Sorry some of your guys stories are funny....  :twothumbs:

Frankly we just let Piper do it on the lawn. I figure Mother Nature takes care of the rest. Well and the mowing of the lawn. But we do live out in the country and the houses in our neighborhood aren't to close together. Besides the neighbor's dogs has pooed and peed on my lawn.... LOL And we do still have quite I few "open" lots that fair game right now.

But if I was more in a city area I would use poo bags and just flush it down the toilet....


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

At home - down the loo.
Outside - Poo bag and bin.


----------

